# Transducer comparability



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

My skiff came with a garmin gps but I prefer using simrad with an fmt chip.
If I switch out units will I need a new transducer or are they compatible with different units?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve not heard of any compatibility between different brands. I’ll be watching this thread to see if I can learn otherwise…


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Need matching connections and same frequency. Chances are Garmin and Simrad brands are probably not compatible, but an Airmar may work on either providing the first two parameters.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

I spoke with the dude at FMT and he did tell me that you need a Simrad compatible transducer. This West Marine link has a lot of good info including the compatible transducers.

West Marine


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

No


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Garmin is notorious for incompatibility, both hardware and mapping etc.

What are your goals with the transducer? If you only need basic sonar / water depth information, then you might look into mounting an in-hull transducer (if your skiff allows). They read bottom great on plane and are inexpensive. Also, the in-hull keeps your transom clean. If you want side scan etc, then Simrad active image 3-in-1 would be a good option. I love mine, but I have it on a bay boat. It is pretty big…it’s around 8”-10” long. If you’re set on an external transducer, then you might be able to find a smaller option than the AI.


----------

